# Cory Cats and Betta.



## NoPurposeFlour (Jun 8, 2012)

So I want to try cory cats with my betta. He's in a ten gallon. I'm planning to get three false julii cory cats. I'm not sure if he'd get along with the cories, so I plan on returning them if I see him being too aggressive. 

So here's the question, I obviously want to quarantine them before I add them to the tank. But I don't have any other tank that is bigger than 2.5 gallons, besides the tank my betta is in. My plan is to take the 1 gallon kritter keeper I have and float it in the 10 gallon tank for a week, just so that the betta could get used to them. It would be secured so it wouldn't tip over. Obviously it won't be filtered or anything. So, would this stress the cory cats out? And if not, how often should I do a water change for the tank? The other option is to put them in the 2.5 gallon with a heater, but also not cycled. I dunno. Here is a picture of what I plan on doing. 










Any advise?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just to make sure I understand you correctly, you plan on putting and floating the betta in the critter keeper and having the Cories QT'd in the 10 gallon, right?

I think that would be a great idea, as long as you are careful not to use tank water during water changes and change the critter keepers water pretty often (2-3 days max time between changes) You could also think about moving your betta into your 2.5 until the cories are out of QT, that means a little more time between water changes. Up to you.

I think you should get 1 more cory though. Just so they have a small, but proper school. You could easily fit up to 5 plus your betta in a 10 gallon tank.

As long as your betta isnt overly aggressive I dont think there would be any issue with the cories and betta being together. i have cories in all of my 10g+ tanks, and they do wonderfully with every one of my fish. (other than my bettas eating their eggs!!)

Hopefully I answered your questions correctly!


----------



## NoPurposeFlour (Jun 8, 2012)

I was going to put the cory cats in the keeper, and that's why I was trying to figure out if this would stress the cories out or not. 

The only reason why I don't want to take out the betta and put the cories in is if they do have an illness, I don't want to infect the 10 gallon. I mean if I have to, and that's the only way I will. 

So would cories be okay in a 2.5 or 1 gallon tank for a week or two? Obviously they will eventually end up in the ten gallon!

And I will think about get a forth cory! My only reservation with that is overstocking. Would it be okay if I get three, and then later on add another if my water is okay? Would the other three learn to school with the forth one?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmm, I think both the 2.5 and 1 gallon would both be too small. Even if you did daily water changes, they still wouldnt have enough room. They'd probably be wayyyy too stressed.

It would be okay to get 2 and then add another later, as long as its the same species they will school. But 3 is a really small group for them.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 5 of these guys with my betta. I didn't even quarentine them. I should have, but I took a chance and won..

Pygmy cories

Thinking of getting 2 more.. for the hell of it..


----------



## NoPurposeFlour (Jun 8, 2012)

A store kind of close to me has habrosus cories. But they are really tiny and I'm afraid that my betta will try to eat them. lol. Does anyone have experience with keeping the habrosus with bettas?

Also, are they easy to catch. Cause I am a college student and I have to move my tank more than four times a year.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have hasborus, and pygmies in my sorority tank, along with some peppered and albino. They all do fine. The bettas dont even notice them.


If you want to QT in anything smaller than a 5gallon, I would go with some pygmy's or hasborus


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have 5 albinos in my sorority tank and now a few of my females are hiding all the time. Should I take the cories out?


----------



## Aquafish1995 (Jun 23, 2020)

did any of your bettas get really stressed out over the cory cats?


----------

